# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  What's your favorite pie?

## Trinnity

The votes will be public. 
Poll to follow, stand by.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Pumpkin

----------


## Rutabaga

free pie...

and especially free apple pie...

----------

FirstGenCanadian (08-26-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

Pumpkin, hands down! Followed closely by apple,peach,blackberry,blueberry,pecan,peanut butter,lemon, strawberry.....

----------

FirstGenCanadian (08-26-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Gooseberry

----------

FirstGenCanadian (08-26-2015)

----------


## Jen

Cherry pie.  Tart cherries. 
Followed by Dutch Apple pie and then pecan pie with chocolate cream not far behind.
Oh............I do like pie.

----------


## Trinnity

Dammit I forgot pumpkin. OMG

----------


## Canadianeye

Cherry.

----------


## Trinnity

*I switched out Boston cream for pumpkin!!!*

----------


## MrMike

Pecan...

(Dutch Apple ala mode a close second)

----------


## Trinnity

*Vote vote vote !!*

----------


## Roadmaster

If I have to eat pie it will be coconut or lemon.

----------


## Katzndogz

Cherry hands down.   Chocolate pecan for runner up.

----------


## Rudy2D

> The votes will be public. 
> Poll to follow, stand by.


I couldn't choose.  God knows==I love'em all.   :Biglaugh:

----------

Rutabaga (08-26-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

Karl doesn't discuss pie or cake, but he would vote cherry if he participated.

+1 for cherry column.

----------


## Kodiak

I went with apple, but my second choice would be pumpkin and rhubarb third.  My wife makes a killer apple pie with walnuts in it.  :Icon Thumright:

----------


## JustPassinThru

Uh...is this a distraction?

Like the band on the Titanic playing waltzes, as the passengers came topside to find the boats all had left?

----------


## JustPassinThru

...ya don't have any low-carb pie on the list...

I can't have any.

----------


## Canadianeye

> ...ya don't have any low-carb pie on the list...
> 
> I can't have any.


Just have a small slice and choose dammit (cherry)

----------


## Trinnity

Yes, it's a distraction. Iran already has the bomb.

----------


## Trinnity



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-26-2015)

----------


## Jen

> Yes, it's a distraction. Iran already has the bomb.


Really?
That's THIS Sunday?

I had plans.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Oooh, pecan pie is a really close second.

----------


## Hairball

Apple!! Nom nom nom.....

----------


## syrenn

all of the above... plus

blackberry
shaker lemon pie
custard
shoefly
black bottom
hand pies
sweet potato pie
chess pie
mud pie


and not to forget.... savory pies! 
pork pie
chicken pot pie
meat pie
shepherds pie

----------


## Rudy2D

> I went with apple, but my second choice would be pumpkin and rhubarb third. My wife makes a killer apple pie with walnuts in it.


Awww, shit.  Tell your wife if she wants a divorce, I'm available.  Damn.  Apple pie with Walnuts?  I'd kill for that.  Especially_ French_ Apple Pie w/Walnuts.

Oh, Lord.  I'm goin' to hell over pie.

----------


## MrMike

Damn you all... damn you to hell

I want pie, it's 9pm... damnit!

----------


## Jen

> Damn you all... damn you to hell
> 
> I want pie, it's 9pm... damnit!


 Same here.  And there's no pie at my house.

----------

MrMike (08-26-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Chocolate chess!!!  :Smilie Thud: 




I've got the vapors. CE please get the smelling salts and fan me. omg omg omg

----------

MrMike (08-26-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

I have no pie. No pie sez I.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Just give me a slice of cheesecake.

Since Jesus is coming this weekend...I guess it don't matter.

----------


## MrMike

> Chocolate chess!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the vapors. CE please get the smelling salts and fan me. omg omg omg


Cruel...so cruel

I'm stuck with a bowl of Cheerios.  :/

----------


## keymanjim

> Just give me a slice of cheesecake.
> 
> Since Jesus is coming this weekend...I guess it don't matter.


I know this guy that is a genius with cheesecakes. He even makes gluten free and sugar free ones.
His sugar free Dutch Chocolate cheesecakes make my eyes roll to the back of my head.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I have no pie, so I'll just have to deal with Carrot cake.

----------


## michaelr

No ''all of the above''. I'm an equal opportunity pie lover!

----------


## Calypso Jones

I have a favorite pie for every season.  This is so unfair.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Cherry hands down. Chocolate pecan for runner up.


I'd marry you if you promised me a chocolate pecan pie.  That's no shit.   :Biglaugh:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> ...ya don't have any low-carb pie on the list...
> 
> I can't have any.


 @JustPassinThru, I make some really good low carb pies.  Here's one:

No-Bake Cherry-Vanilla Pie
Prep:  20 min
Total Time:  4 hours
Yield:  2 pies, 6 servings each

2 frozen unbaked pie crusts 
1 egg white, beaten
1 20-oz can Comstock no sugar added cherry pie filling
2 tsp cornstarch
1 pkg (4-serving size) sugar-free cook and serve vanilla pudding
2 cups 1% milk
½ tsp vanilla extract
Cool Whip Free (optional)
Note:  if using deep-dish pie crusts, use 2 pkg pudding, increase milk to 3½ cups, and increase vanilla to 1 tsp.  Cherry preparation remains the same.
Remove crusts from freezer and thaw at room temperature for 20 min.  Brush bottom, sides, and edges of each crust with beaten egg white, then prick bottom and sides generously with a fork.  Bake according to package instructions and cool on rack about 20 min.  
Mix cherry pie filling with cornstarch in small saucepan.  Heat over medium heat for about 5 min or just till bubbles start to break.  Remove from heat and allow to cool for 10 min.  Spoon ½ of filling evenly on the bottom of each pie crust.  Refrigerate uncovered 1 hour.
In medium saucepan, with mixer on low speed, mix pudding, milk and vanilla extract.  Cook and stir according to package directions.  Remove from heat and allow to cool for 5 min (it will thicken as it cools).  Carefully spoon ½ of pudding on top of cherries in each pie.  Cover and refrigerate about 2-3 hours until set. 
Serve slices with dollop of Cool Whip, if desired. 
Store covered in refrigerator.
Alternative preparation:  Use pre-made Oreo cookie crusts.  Wonderful! 
Serving size: 1/6 of pie

Per serving:
Calories:  about 200
Carbs: about 24g
Fat: 5g (from milk)

----------


## Sheldonna

> The votes will be public. 
> Poll to follow, stand by.


Since I don't bake....(never been a Betty Crocker)....I tend to like pies that don't require preparation, especially re: piecrusts.  I love Marie Calendar's Dutch Apple pie, for instance.  Much better than I could make myself and sooo much easier to just pop into the oven.  My 2nd fav would probably be either Key Lime or another fruit-based icebox pie.

Now...for Christmas, I usually make a dynamite French Silk icebox pie (like chocolate mousse) with chocolate cookie crumb crust and a dollop of whipped cream on top.  Never got any complaints for that one!

----------


## Rudy2D

> Since I don't bake....(never been a Betty Crocker)....I tend to like pies that don't require preparation, especially re: piecrusts. I love Marie Calendar's Dutch Apple pie, for instance. Much better than I could make myself and sooo much easier to just pop into the oven. My 2nd fav would probably be either Key Lime or another fruit-based icebox pie.
> 
> Now...for Christmas, I usually make a dynamite French Silk icebox pie (like chocolate mousse) with chocolate cookie crumb crust and a dollop of whipped cream on top. Never got any complaints for that one!


Will you marry me???  I'm in love.

"The way to a man's heart is through his stomach."

----------


## Sheldonna

> Will you marry me???  I'm in love.
> 
> "The way to a man's heart is through his stomach."


Lol....no more marriage for me.  Been there, done that.....got tired doing all the cooking, cleaning and housework AND working a full-time job.  I flunked Husband Training 101, you see.  So no.  But I would make a pie now and then for a friend.   :Smiley20:

----------


## Rudy2D

> Lol....no more marriage for me. Been there, done that.....got tired doing all the cooking, cleaning and housework AND working a full-time job. I flunked Husband Training 101, you see. So no. But I would make a pie now and then for a friend.


How 'bout _I_ do the "full time job" and you do the other stuff?

----------


## Sheldonna

> How 'bout _I_ do the "full time job" and you do the other stuff?


Lol....I tried that gig too.  Could never seem to reach that happy medium where we both worked AND we both shared the work at home too.  Oh well....

I'm done with marriage.  Like I said....I flunked the hubby training.

----------

MrMike (08-26-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I kinda partial to sweet potato pie but we deal with so many pecans in this area, pecan pie is usually the go to.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Lol....I tried that gig too. Could never seem to reach that happy medium where we both worked AND we both shared the work at home too. Oh well....
> 
> I'm done with marriage. Like I said....I flunked the hubby training.


I don't want to share the "work at home." I drive my owned cab; you do the housework and feed the pups; i give you the day's proceeds; you go shopping .  What's not to like?

----------


## Matt

Strawberry pie isn't listed  :Frown:

----------


## Trinnity

I could only give 10 choices.

----------


## Jets

Apple

----------


## Trinnity

@Jets, would you be so kind as to vote in the poll?

----------

Jets (08-27-2015)

----------


## Jets

> @Jets, would you be so kind as to vote in the poll?


Sorry. Focused on coffee not pie.  :Smile:

----------


## Trinnity

Aww, you're sweet. <smooch>

----------

Jets (08-27-2015)

----------


## Swedgin

Pecan!!!!

Pecan, with chocolate chips, is GREAT!

(But, I have to dose up on Insulin, or I get the heebie-jeebies.....)

----------


## Cedric

I like most types of pies but I figure that Peach is my favorite by a stem . . .  :Thumbsup20: 

A couple of weeks ago the wife and I went to a farmer's market and got our hands on some fresh peaches that not only smelled peach like but were not pulpy once bitten.  So we were happy.  But then our neighbor came back from a trip with a bunch of Fredericksburg peaches (Texas naturally) and they were out of this world tasty.  Sooooooo we looked at the original bunch of peaches and then looked up recipes for peach cobbler . . . and didn't like any of them.  Then we looked up recipes for apple pies and bingo.

I simply substituted peaches for apples in a French Apple Pie recipe I had and the results were fantastic.  Yum!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Sweet Potato Pie.  Made with brown sugar and maple syrup.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> The votes will be public. 
> Poll to follow, stand by.


Should have had an option for all the above instead of making me pick one. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JustPassinThru

My blood sugar is hitting the Danger Zone just reading this.

----------


## Coolwalker

Hair pie!

----------


## JustPassinThru

I was waiting for someone to put that up.

...granted, it's Lo-Carb...

----------


## squidward

Custard

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> I don't want to share the "work at home." I drive my owned cab; you do the housework and feed the pups; i give you the day's proceeds; you go shopping .  What's not to like?


You drive a cab??

NO, it CAN'T BE!!!!!

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Sorry. Focused on coffee not pie.


Coffee, breakfast of champions!!!!

----------

Jets (08-27-2015)

----------

